
Show HN: Libra Blockchain Explorer - joecoolman
https://libexplorer.com/
======
nnn1234
Very nice. Why doesn't the team put an about page with details of the team
there. Says powered by Libra and has links to the Libra project, but how are
people to know if this is a third party effort or from the team?

